# Another passion of mine



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Recycled t-shirts


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great recycling and a really great rug.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it :thumbup: good job on recycling.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Great work! I love the T-shirt yarn but my shoulders don't.... I haven't tried your rug technique yet. I bet it will "wear like iron"! :thumbup:


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

That's great. Just watched that technique on you tube the other day.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I love your rug!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh I love it! And darn it, I just donated a ton of t-shirts.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey!!!...cool!!!!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it! How do you do it?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

This brings back memories of during the blackout we, the whole family, would make rag rugs using a sort of latch hook. I don't think they ever wore out and looked so pretty. It's amazing how a batch of old rags could be transformed just like todays t-shirts.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you start in the middle or a corner? I bet the hardest part is all the time measuring and cutting those strips!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Really nice, and a great way to recycle.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Neat idea! I'll have to try that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

T shirts makes the best dish cloths so try either crocheting or knitting with the strips. Soooo soft & dry quickly!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> Recycled t-shirts


Pattern please, thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

having been on the scissors end cutting strips I hope you had a good pair of scissors! Looks great!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is really sharp! But is it latch hook?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Great idea. I like the black and white colours.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it. Black and pink would go great in my bathroom. Like every one else said Howd ya do it.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty colors.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty colors.


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice! Also good to see rag rugs as it is a passion of mine too - have a stash of fabric to diminish as well as yarn


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone. It's a proddy rug. Random design. 

Use your thumb as a guide and cut fabric the length of your thumb + a bit more. Width approximately an inch. These are called clips. They will vary slightly narrower with thicker fabric eg sweatshirt fabric and slightly wider with thinner t shirt weight. 

The tightness of the weave of your hessian will affect it too. So always cut some samples first before you go for the full bag of 'clips'. 

I Work in lines or blocks depending on the design. You work from the back and poke the fabric through with a sharpen chop stick. 

I'll send some close ups of how to start off. I'll set about doing that for you later today. Think it's easier sometimes to follow pictures than words. 

Very rewarding and very cheap hobby. I love making them. Something out of nothing. Which I love as crafting fund gets tight sometimes, doesn't it? Lol. 

Have fun &#128156;


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

I found the following video at the website: http://www.makings.co.uk/






Very cool! I hope the youtube link works, but the website should.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

If you YouTube Heather Ritchie's Guide to making a proddy rug, you will see the technique I use. Sorry I can't figure out how to send the link direct to you. 

I like this method as I'm a stickler for 'the back should look as good as the front'. 

For a patterned rug, just draw your design onto the hessian and away you go. 

&#128156; have fun &#128156;


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How cool is that!?

Hazel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is what I need, another craft. You us Americans that backing is burlap or grain sacking.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is amazing! I don't need another interest but I thank you for the introduction anyway. You've got this down to perfection and I agree that the backs must look good too.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

What a great rug idea ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Another beautiful creation pamela


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea for recycling and having a new rug!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pam, your rug is really neat !!!

Do you use burlap or grain sacking for the base?

and where do you purchase the base?

Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

You can also use the backing that has sq holes in it. Then the "yarns" are pulled through differently.

http://www.craftaholicsanonymous.net/how-to-make-a-rag-rug-by-everyday-art


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Love your rug. Would like to know how to do it if you would like to share.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's another way to do it that looks really easy.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

dana768 said:


> Pam, your rug is really neat !!!
> 
> Do you use burlap or grain sacking for the base?
> 
> ...


We call it hessian, I order it on line. 20 metres a go, it's cheaper that way. We have a store called Boyes they sell a more open weave hessian for £2 a metre.

Thank you all for your lovely comments 💜


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Love it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

clever


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Gosh that's cool thanks for all the various instructions - This is going to be a great fabric stash buster.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonderful idea for recycling/reusing! Thanks everyone!


----------

